# The fashion thread! What's looks good to you?



## xxfinnellxx

Whats good Snowboarding Forum. I just thought that I would post a thread about your view on some steeeeezy styles, or some crap rags. 

Anybody with a passion for boarding has an opinion on the new fads of fashion and stuff like that. I frankly love snowboarding so much that I think anybody can rock any style as long as they don't purposely try to look like crap. I actually love some of skinny pants that people rock these days. Same with the baggy stuff on some riders. So my level of Bias in here is quite neutral. Yet here we go

Everyone knows about the new fasion fad of skinny pants and narrow stances. 









Narrow stance, Tight pants. Some people have flow, others do not. I find that people such as Joe sexton and a couple others can really pull it off. LNP, Gus Engle, and Ryan Paul (who is the new jib jesus) are those who actually have a nasty apearance in my opinion. Those who can pull it off can pull it off. But the gypsie bandwagon style is not my thing. Sure you will see a lot of fitting tall shirts, but any leather jackets, beaded shirts, or tye die...aww hell naww.

I find Joe Sexton ( ^up there) to be a god, So do I find Lucas Magoon (down here)










Lots of bag, wide stance, and lots of pose. Lucas magoon is actualy (in my opinion) a talented rider, but has a little too much pose. He can bust some tech, but too much un-necessary swagger. Worst two in my opinion will be chris bradshaw and cory kronk. 

But my personal fav falls with Halldor Helgason









Wide Stance, Suuuuper Tech riding, No un-necessary pose, street style appearance, Shaped Pants (thin thighs, Boot cut, Long Inseams), large fitting jackets (tall at least), tall tee's, and genuine awesomeness.





What are your Views of some pretty sick looking riders?


----------



## snowflake-666

sorry to say that but your thread is lame..everyone can wear whatever they want, but starting a thread to discuss fashion (which i agree is a part of snowboarding and personnaly i care how i look like on and off hte hill)is pretty girly...your post looks like it was taken out of vogue...all im saying is fashion is important to some riders, but discussing it at such length and in the way you did seem pointless..you dont even ask waht everybody likes to wear, you just ask for their opinion on how the pros dress, like it's a beauty pageant


----------



## Rai

i agree,

but i also need to voice that boys in girls jeans makes me wanna puke. we should NOT share a wardrobe, on or off hill.


----------



## PeterG

Rai said:


> i agree,
> 
> but i also need to voice that boys in girls jeans makes me wanna puke. we should NOT share a wardrobe, on or off hill.


I dont understand why some guys do that.


----------



## Rai

i like to think they are expressing their inner barbie enthusiast.


----------



## PeterG

I seen a kid the other day with some girl jeans and shirt on. 99% of them have no respect for anybody either which is what really pisses me off.


----------



## Rai

the token douche.


----------



## Method

PeterG said:


> I seen a kid the other day with some girl jeans and shirt on. 99% of them have no respect for anybody either which is what really pisses me off.


well that's a stereotype...


But it's probably because they're small penis angry. How else could they wear those pants :dunno:


----------



## Rai

im pretty sure it all starts with some time in home surgery


----------



## snowflake-666

hahahaha..you guys realise of course that the gayest thing is to talk about what other guys wear...seriously why do you care???maybe some guy with tight pants snaked you and you're butt-hurt?? i mean i may see someone wearing something i dont like, but i wont hate on it. if he likes it, good for him. my first post did not hate on how people dress, i simply said that it's stupid to ask "which pro dresses the best?"...and with that im out of this thread cos these discussions are the mos pointless thing ever..haters gonna hate!!oh btw if you are 16 i completely understand that the way other people dress is important to you and that you need to make fun of them. any older than that and you are simply douches


----------



## Rai

honestly? you can seriously tell me that if you see a guy walkin down the street dressed like a tool you dont think "what a douche" 

everyone does it. im just saying.


----------



## snowflake-666

yeah sure man of, course i think about it, i may even laugh about it a bit with my friends...but i won't go on a forum and start hating and bashing the shit out of anyone whose tastes dont agree with mine


----------



## shifty00

These fashions look pretty good..

































































Hehehe Yoooou are welcome.. P.S. sorry ladies I don't have any pics of hot dudes in underwear boarding...


----------



## Rai

Everyones gotta bikini shred at least ONCE a year.


----------



## snowflake-666

hahaha yeah the thread sure took a turn for the best!!


----------



## shifty00

Hahaha I do what I can...


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

Snowolf said:


> The bunnies posted up there are certainly eye candy, but what I think is truly hot is chick who can ride, yet still embraces being a chick; not over compensating and acting butch.


QFT.


----------



## shifty00

I'll see your Hana and raise you a Torah 
























OOr perhaps some Molly?


----------



## SPAZ

shifty00 said:


> These fashions look pretty good..
> 
> <snip>
> Hehehe Yoooou are welcome.. P.S. sorry ladies I don't have any pics of hot dudes in underwear boarding...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rai

if i were a dude....hell...who am i kiddings, these chicks are hot.


----------



## anti-bling

worrying about what you or any of your dumb little buddies are wearing is one of the fastest ways to kill the feeling of fun.

Fashion is not that relevant to the actual action on snowboarding, if you stop to think about it.


----------



## Deviant

Snowolf said:


> Damn it Bling....don`t interrupt this great thread derail....
> 
> Anyway....
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!! but I will see your Torah and raise you Carrisa....:cheeky4:


Gretchen, Torah or Hanna (in that order) over Carrisa any day of the week. :cheeky4: 

Barret Christy is pretty damn cute too, +1 for Brunettes


----------



## bassholic

I'll see if i can get some boarding photos of my friend, road halfpipe at the world junior snowboarding championships and the world championships in from 97-00


----------



## bassholic

mpdsnowman said:


> Thats your friend!!!! You are bringing her to the meet right????


I know we have people coming from all over the world, but the fact she is in Slovenia now makes it hard for her to get here. I do wish she would come, but as most people who were pros at something, she doesn't care to board hard anymore


----------



## shifty00

Some good fashion in here... 
Think we should add some skiing "fashion" to the mix..


----------



## MistahTaki

snowflake-666 said:


> hahahaha..you guys realise of course that the gayest thing is to talk about what other guys wear...seriously why do you care???maybe some guy with tight pants snaked you and you're butt-hurt?? i mean i may see someone wearing something i dont like, but i wont hate on it. if he likes it, good for him. my first post did not hate on how people dress, i simply said that it's stupid to ask "which pro dresses the best?"...and with that im out of this thread cos these discussions are the mos pointless thing ever..haters gonna hate!!oh btw if you are 16 i completely understand that the way other people dress is important to you and that you need to make fun of them. any older than that and you are simply douches


some1 wears girl pants. :laugh:


----------



## shifty00

MistahTaki said:


> some1 wears girl pants. :laugh:


For commenting on that and not contributing to the fashion pictures (see above for examples), I will be needing your man card.


----------



## snowflake-666

hahaha i got called out!! yeah i kinda do but that has nothing to do with what i said..im equally pissed when people hate on tall tees or anything others wear for that matter...oh and to remain relevant to the new direction of the thread


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

so you wear tall tees too


----------



## MistahTaki

tall tees + girl pants? what is the world coming to


----------



## snowflake-666

since you guys care that much...i also wear women's underwear and a monkey suit with skullcandy headphones


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

picture or it didn't happen


----------



## snowflake-666

http://www.blogcdn.com/www.urlesque.com/media/2010/05/hatermonkey.jpg


----------



## Dookayy

Rai said:


> if i were a dude....hell...who am i kiddings, these chicks are hot.


I think I've found my wife. She just doesn't know it yet.


----------



## shifty00




----------



## foamy333

looks very good to me ^


----------



## sook

This thread was almost my last resort for new stuff to read on this site to get myself through this week and I find myself very entertained. Thank you SF! Almost makes me look forward to spring when chicks start actually shredding like this.


----------



## DoubleT77

Here's a little fashion for the ladies to enjoy. Sorry guys. 






























I can't believe how hard it is to find some hot guys with snowboards!


----------



## sook

I don't get the middle one, is his junk supposed to be a clown?


----------



## DoubleT77

sook said:


> I don't get the middle one, is his junk supposed to be a clown?


I have no idea. It was tagged in Google as a hot snowboarder or something. Like I said, it was hard finding anything at all so I went with it! Haha.


----------

